# Fix a broken garage door



## mdsgr8 (Sep 22, 2007)

We have a 15 year old garage door, manually operated that lifts open in sections (not a solid door). The spring broke on it and we were wondering either 1) how to fix it ourselves or 2) whoe would we call to fix it? Your help is greatly appreciated!


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

Changing the spring is hard and can be dangerous. I advise calling an expert. What city do you live in?

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## wacor (Feb 22, 2005)

you have the springs which are vertical with one on each side??

or the pair of springs on a rod that is horizontal and above the door?

If it is the latter then it definitely is a dangerous job.


----------



## Wino (Dec 1, 2001)

Wind up horizontal counter balance springs................call in the experts............not worth the chance of visit to a hospital as a friend of mine did. Would have cost $80 for spring and install (which he ended up paying, right along with the $1000 vist to the hospital to repair his hand and arm).


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

The separate springs on each side of the door can be changed by someone who is not all thumbs, I've done it several times. A couple of things to note. 

1. ALWAYS replace the springs in pairs, since they weaken with age, and replacing one will cause an imbalance in the door's alignment. Chances are good that you'll need to replace the cables too, since 15 years is a long time for that thin wire. 

2. Make SURE the safety wire that runs through the spring to keep it from launching itself like a missle is in place and properly secured. Many older doors don't have the safety wire, if yours doesn't I'd also suggest the professional to do the job right. 

Oh, and this should be obvious, but you have to replace the springs with the door open to remove tension from them.


----------



## Rollin_Again (Sep 4, 2003)

I heard it is much easier to replace the springs yourself if you've had a few shots of Jagermeister first 

Regards,
Rollin


----------



## JohnWill (Oct 19, 2002)

Rollin_Again said:


> I heard it is much easier to replace the springs yourself if you've had a few shots of Jagermeister first
> 
> Regards,
> Rollin


I see now why you recommend the expert.


----------

